# Axial Fender Flares on a Clodbuster Body



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I just mounted a front set of Axial Fender Flares on to my Clodbuster body and there more work then I thought and take up a lot of real estate. I would not attempt to put them on a mint condition clod body because of all the cutting and sanding that's required to mount them. Sand down the fender lip flat as possible for a smooth flat fit next to the body and you have to trim off about 3/8" off the bottom rear of the flairs. I mounted mine 1/8" just below the body line. The rear flairs looks to be a lot easier to mount and a lot less trimming involved. For the average Modeler / R/C builder like me I would rate the skill level around 6. A little pricey at around $25.oo with out tax. Over all I think they will make a good addition to your trail truck project. Leave them black or you can paint them to match the body color. A Dremel makes this project a hole lot easier then with out one.
I hope this helped a little if you plan on taking on this challenge.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Clodbuster Side Molding*

I just bought some plastic channel molding and measured & cut to the body lines then painted them Black & Silver. How to find the right location: Go by the Front making light / turn signal side light And the bottom of the taillight A little over One Inch from the bottom of the body. Based on a Stock 1985 Chevy Pickup. 
I just run a piece of painters tape to keep them even when gluing them on. 
I think It looks good with the Axial fender flairs.


----------

